# Bezahlbares 26" MTB in mattschwarz gesucht



## Bremsenix (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Weihnachten kommt ja immer so plÃ¶tzlich 

Nun hat sich meine Tochter in den Kopf gesetzt, ein neues MTB haben zu wollen (nur weil sie mit ihren 1,60 auf dem bunten 20-ZÃ¶ller etwas witzig aussieht ) 

Nach tagelangem Suchen in Katalogen und GeschÃ¤ften weiss sie nun schon einmal so ungefÃ¤hr, was sie will. Die Lackierung soll unbedingt schwarz sein und am Besten sogar matt (anodized-black):

So in der Art wie bei dem roten Bullen oder beim Spark

Nun wollte ich aber nicht mein Scott LTD zum Pfandleiher bringen, um meiner Tochter ein Weihnachtsgeschenk zu kaufen  Daher suche ich etwas Bezahlbares in der 500 â¬-Region mit dieser Optik. Technisch kann ich es ja immer noch pimpen, wenn die Teile den Geist aufgeben. Ich wollte aber eben kein komplettes Rad aufbauen, da eine Kiste von der Stange ja deutlich gÃ¼nstiger sein sollte. Vorbild wÃ¤re z. B. dasCube LTD, was aber natÃ¼rlich den Budgetrahmen etwas sprengt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, welche KomplettrÃ¤der unter 1.000 â¬ es in dieser Anodized-Optik gibt.

FÃ¼r kurzfristige Hilfe wÃ¤re ich (und auch vermutlich meine Tochter) recht dankbar


----------



## alex76 (16. Dezember 2009)

...nicht 100%ig schwarz, aber immerhin matt: Cube Acid. Die LTDs gibts in Schwarz anodisiert, aber erst ab Rahmenhöhe 16", was bei 1,60 m wohl etwas zu groß sein dürfte (fahre selber 14" bei 1,57). 

Gruß und viel Glück bei der Suche, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsenix (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis 

Zur Klarstellung: 
Das Rad muss nicht komplett schwarz sein (ein bisschen weiss oder rot dazu ist o.k.). Es sollte nur schwarz als Hauptfarbe haben und eben nicht stark glänzend sondenr eher matt.

Wer eine Tochter hat weiss, wie wichtig die Optik bei allem ist


----------



## openstoker (17. Dezember 2009)

Bremsenix schrieb:


> Das Rad muss nicht komplett schwarz sein (ein bisschen weiss oder rot dazu ist o.k.). Es sollte nur schwarz als Hauptfarbe haben und eben nicht stark glänzend sondenr eher matt.



Ein schwarz eloxiertes von http://transalp24.de ?


----------



## Bremsenix (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis ... die Räder sehen ja richtig gut aus udn sind noch bezahlbar ... werde da wohl morgen mal wegen Lieferbarkeit anrufen ...

Kannte die Rahmen noch nicht ... hat da irgendwer Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## openstoker (18. Dezember 2009)

Bremsenix schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis ... die Räder sehen ja richtig gut aus udn sind noch bezahlbar ... werde da wohl morgen mal wegen Lieferbarkeit anrufen ...
> 
> Kannte die Rahmen noch nicht ... hat da irgendwer Erfahrung mit ?



Das sind wohl relativ generische Rahmen von Kinesis, die aber auch von bekannten Marken benutzt werden. Mittlerweile entwerfen sie wohl aber auch selber und lassen dann in Taiwan herstellen.
Von der Firma hoert man eigentlich nur gutes, ich kann auch nicht meckern - Thread dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198170

Transalp24 sind seit ein paar Wochen auch mit einem eigenen Subforum hier vertreten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=213


----------



## Bremsenix (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja, habe mittlerweile auch schon etwas gesaucht und auch mit den Jungs telefoniert ... die machen einen recht kompetenten und freundlichen Eindruck.

Das einzige, was mich noch etwas zum GrÃ¼beln bringt, ist die fÃ¼r 17" recht grosse OberrohrlÃ¤nge von 57 cm. Da bin ich nicht so sicher, ob das passend fÃ¼r ein MÃ¤dchen (dieser GrÃ¶sse) ist.

Die einzige Alternative zu Transalp wÃ¤re ggf. ein Cube LTD  Race , das allerdings eine ganze Ecke teurer ist (und dessen Geometrie Ã¤hnlich wie das Transalp ist).

Hin wie her, werde ich meine urspÃ¼ngliche Preisvorstellung wohl deutlich Ã¼berschreiten (hatte eigentlich gehofft, so ein 500 â¬ Ãuslaufmodell-SchnÃ¤ppchen zu machen), aber dafÃ¼r bekommt man dann ja auch shcon etwas halbwegs vernÃ¼nftiges, was auch ein paar Jahre zu nutzen sein sollte.

Ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## rhrein (18. Dezember 2009)

was ist mit Radon?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11550/zr-team-60-schwarz-2009.html


----------



## Bremsenix (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute beim "Fachhändler", ein riesiegem ZEG-Händler mit Cube. Nachdem der Mitarbeiter nicht wusste, wie man die Oberrohrlänge misst, mich belehren wollte, dass 8 cm Überhöhung für ein junges Mädchen optimal wären und dann noch was von Lieferterminen im März faselte, bevor er Beratungspause machte, um eine Rauchen zu gehen, fiel die Entscheidung leicht.

Ich nehme ein Bike von Transalp, die bisher in jeder Beziehung einen absolut vorbildlichen Eindruck hinterlassen haben. Kompetent, serviceorientiert und tolle Reaktionszeit. Wenn das nach dem Kauf genauso ist, muss man den Versender wohl empfehlen. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## bardenberger (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem ... das 20 Zoll-Rad meiner Tochter wird langsam zu klein und ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem 26 Zoll-Nachfolger. Das Problem ist nur, dass es kaum vernünftige 26er mit kleinem Rahmen gibt und wenn, dann kaum bezahlbar oder schlichtweg minderwertig.

Ich werde jetzt wohl einen On*One-Rahmen in 14er Rahmenhöhe besorgen und das Rad dann Stück für Stück aufbauen. Schau doch mal bei folgenden Adressen:

http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Slot_Dropout_Inbred_27.html

oder

http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Inbred_31.html

Da sind dann auch Optionen wie Getriebenabe, Scheibenbremse etc. möglich. Ob es allerdings mattschwarz gibt, da bin ich überfragt. Allerdings gibt es da andere coole Farbzusammenstellungen ... außerdem ist das Ganze ein unverwüstlicher Stahlrahmen .

Grüße,
Bardennberger


----------



## Ede4711 (19. Dezember 2009)

... schaut doch mal in die ebucht unter Giant Terrago3 oder 2 oder Disc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich sah vor einiger Zeit bei ner Bekannten ein Trek mit nem 13 Zoll großen Rahmen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr welches Modell es war. Hatte V-Brakes drauf und war mattschwarz.


----------



## Bremsenix (20. Dezember 2009)

Es ist jetzt ein 17-Zoll Starr Bike Transalp Elemental Sport I geworden. Etwas modifiziert liegt es noch unter 700 â¬ und ist auch lieferbar.

Was ich auch gut fand, war der Verzicht auf die Federgabel, die bei einem Gewicht von unter 40 Kilo aus meiner Sicht einfach wenig Sinn macht (zumindest die bezahlbaren Modelle). Auch das Gesamtgewicht von 11 Kilo fÃ¼r ein Bike dieser Preisklasse finde ich recht positiv.

Ich werde berichten, sobald das Bike da ist.


----------



## bardenberger (20. Dezember 2009)

... meinst Du nicht, dass 17 Zoll bei 1,60 m Körpergröße deutlich zu groß ist 

Grüße,
Bardenberger


----------



## Bremsenix (20. Dezember 2009)

bardenberger schrieb:


> ... meinst Du nicht, dass 17 Zoll bei 1,60 m Körpergröße deutlich zu groß ist



Dachte ich auch, aber sie hat definitiv 76 cm Schrittlänge, was bei einer Überstandhöhe von 70 cm passt. Und wir haben wie gesagt ein 16er Cube "anprobiert" und das hätte noch etwas grösser sein können (auch wenn das 18er wiederum zu gross war). Denke schon dass ein 17er passt (wenn auch mit kurzem Vorbau).

Ausserdem gilt für die Kids: "The only way is up" 

Das wird schon passen (hoffe ich´)


----------



## octane1967 (21. Dezember 2009)

Das passt schon mit dem 17"er! Meine Tochter (10 J., 146 cm, langbeinig) fährt seit dieser Saison einen 15" Herrenrahmen (535er-Oberrohr) mit 50er-Vorbau. Auch starr (Alu), dafür mit 2,3" Speed Kings wegen der Dämpfung.

Wirst schon sehen - bei der dritten Ausfahrt quatscht sie dich am Bergaufstück nieder und in Kürze darfst du nur noch zum Biken mit, wenn sie gemütlich drauf ist. Weil du zu langsam für sie wirst ... ;-)

Big fun is down! Zumindest da habe ich noch ein bisserl Vorsprung und ermuntere mein Töchterchen immer wieder (samt Anleitung, wenn nötig), technischere Sachen zu fahren. Sie ist dann jedes Mal erstaunt, was alles geht und stolz wie nur.


----------



## herrderringel (29. Dezember 2009)

bardenberger schrieb:


> ... meinst Du nicht, dass 17 Zoll bei 1,60 m Körpergröße deutlich zu groß ist
> 
> Grüße,
> Bardenberger



moin! 

... aber holla!!! 76 cm schrittlänge bei 70 cm überstand(und wo gemessen?) das ist ja nicht mal ne hand breit!!! seid ihr alle rennradfahrer? die klemmen sich ihre weichteile auch nur mit lycra nach oben, weil sie angst vorm oberrohr haben. 
meine liebste ist 1,57 m hoch und hat von mir nen 13,5 zöller bekommen, bei dem sie auch an der höchsten stelle des rahmens noch "ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel hat", auch wenn sie mal an ner steilen stelle blöd absteigen muss, da kommt's nämlich drauf an.
seitdem ist sie viel entspannter im gelände. 
also, wenns oberrohr passt, den rahmen immer so klein wie möglich wählen, wozu gibt es 430 mmm sattelstützen?

viel spass mit euern mädels

derherrderringel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsenix (29. Dezember 2009)

In aller Kürze (da ich momentan mit Skifahren statt mit MTB beschäftigt bin):

Das Transalp ist mittlerweile da und nicht nur meine Tochter war begeistert. Es passt perfekt (Bild folgt) und es ist wirklich gut verrabeitet. Ich bin wirklich begeistert wieviel Bike man für's Geld erhält. War ja recht skeptisch gegenüber Versendern aber nach dieser Ersterfahrung jederzeit gerne wieder

Mehr, wenn wir wieder zurück sind.


----------



## jonker (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,ich suche ein Jugend MTB in 26" Rahmen Ca.14" also 37cm +-!Vielleicht hat ja jemand was abzugeben.Dachte an Cube Team oder Radon Team oder Stevens.Bitte um Angebote.Mfg


----------

